# New CNC Coming



## magicniner (Feb 9, 2019)

I have a Syil X7 arriving in a couple of weeks, full Siemens control and servo system with 4th axis. 
I'll let you guys know how it goes ;-)


----------



## Boswell (Feb 9, 2019)

That sounds awesome. Looking forward to seeing pictures when it arrives.


----------



## MarkM (Feb 25, 2019)

Must be excited!  You got me exited too!  Looking forward as well.


----------



## magicniner (Feb 26, 2019)

Should be here this week, or early next week, a shipping delay has almost left me enough time to tidy up!


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 26, 2019)

You ought to be grinning from ear to ear soon. I'm envious. 
I'm still trying to get my X4+ back up and running (since August). Would love to have a bigger machine and the 4th axis.


----------



## brino (Feb 26, 2019)

Congratulations!
You must feel like a kid at christmas.
-brino


----------



## magicniner (Mar 8, 2019)

Here it is in place and levelled, still need to complete the shop wiring upgrade so not powered up yet.


----------



## MarkM (Mar 8, 2019)

At first glance kind of stirred the soul like a motorcycle can!  How is the fit for you now that you have it in the flesh?


----------



## magicniner (Mar 9, 2019)

Mark, 
It's the biggest thing that would fit in the space available and run from my domestic mains supply, the machining envelope is slightly greater than I need. I'm glad I went with the Siemens control, servo and driver package. 
This is a shot from the front -


----------



## magicniner (Mar 10, 2019)

This picture shows some of the reasons why I chose this machine, the castings have size and weight not present in other VMCs with this size and machining envelope.


----------



## magicniner (Mar 18, 2019)

I finally got all the shipping grease cleaned off and had chance to try the new 6" vices in place


----------



## magicniner (Mar 27, 2019)

This is my Syil X7 cutting a 3mm deep pocket in 316, 10mm 4 flute carbide roughing endmill, 1170rpm, 126 mm/min with 33% step over and very reasonable noise levels so there's plenty of room for pushing it faster. 
The pocket is to accommodate a 125mm tall offcut from an 80mm square tombstone column which was shortened for some of my specific job requirements on the Syil X7, programmed at 80.02mm the pocket came out spot on size, the tombstone seated perfectly into the pocket with a few firm bumps from a soft faced hammer (picture).  

I'm running Blaser Swisslube Synergy 735, my reasons for that are; it's oil free, it's ph neutral,  it doesn't stink the shop up like conventional soluble oils and it has lower skin contact hazard than oil based coolant. 

View attachment 80mmSqPocket3mmDeep.mp4


----------



## bretthl (Apr 3, 2019)

Which spindle option did you select?


----------



## magicniner (Apr 3, 2019)

I got the 12k spindle, I believe the faster spindles are integral motor units which don't give much torque at lower revs and I still need good torque low down.


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 3, 2019)

I added a separate high speed spindle to mine by making a mount on the left side of the head. It offsets the X axis by about - 2" but works great. I use an electric Kress spindle (now AMB).


----------



## magicniner (Apr 6, 2019)

First prototype of my new product, a UK spec Magwell for the GSG 1911, production scheduled for next week and in the shops the week after that


----------

